

Tumblr Falls Into a Really Big Pile of Money - BlazingFrog
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20101119/tumblr-falls-into-a-really-big-pile-of-money/?mod=ATD_rss

======
modality
Excellent. Maybe they'll be able to hire someone to get rid of all that inline
Javascript.

